
Prenda Law: EFF has “the same goals” as “terrorist group Wikileaks” - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/prenda-law-eff-has-the-same-goals-as-terrorist-group-wikileaks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+arstechnica/index+(Ars+Technica+-+All+content)
======
greenyoda
See also Popehat's article on the latest developments in the Prenda Circus:

<http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/21/angry-prenda-is-angry>

